# Gutted and furious at the same time 'ban on ALL mods'



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

Apparantly there has been a proposal to ban/fail any car with ANY none standard component, this story has been floating around for a while now i just wanted to see your opinions on wether this is going to happen or not?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article ... rules.html

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

jossytt said:


> Apparantly there has been a proposal to ban/fail any car with ANY none standard component, this story has been floating around for a while now i just wanted to see your opinions on wether this is going to happen or not?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article ... rules.html
> 
> :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


I did hear something like this a while ago.... a local car accessories shop near me had flyers on the counter mentioning the EU rules on patterned car parts being made illegal or some such.... 
Basically, more in house corruption at the EU to allow car makers to monopolise on spare parts sales etc.

I doubt it would pass surely.... its like saying you cant put dunlops on a TT when it was originally fitted with Continentals from the factory..... maybe....


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Tyres aren't modifications. As for actual modifications, I think it's a good idea: it's not just that most modifications look and sound shit, it's more that some of them are such botch jobs that everything manufacturers have done to improve occupant and pedestrian safety is compromised. I'm not normally one for excess "elf 'n'safety" bullshit, but take a peek around barry boys shed of the week section, and proposed legislation rapidly gains crediblity. :lol:


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Will NEVER happen.


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

ScoobyTT said:


> Tyres aren't modifications. As for actual modifications, I think it's a good idea: it's not just that most modifications look and sound shit, it's more that some of them are such botch jobs that everything manufacturers have done to improve occupant and pedestrian safety is compromised. I'm not normally one for excess "elf 'n'safety" bullshit, but take a peek around barry boys shed of the week section, and proposed legislation rapidly gains crediblity. :lol:


so ur saying my upgraded brakes r a safety hazard? or my RS grill or my upgraded exhaust system? what about re-maps? There's nothing wrong with customisation as long as its done to a standard, and not like billy and his m8s in tesco car park :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I'd agree with that also  The key words in my post were "most" and "some".


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Were all doomed..... doooomed.....

Im in the middle of restoring a classic mini for my boy..... i think the only original part of it that i can be sure of was swept up with a dustpan and brush about 3 weeks ago.....

The EU has wreaked havoc on the UK for too bloody long.... trouble is if we stick up two fingers to them, we will be double shagged.... with a bit of luck the EU will dissolve as each member state goes bankrupt..... due to policies like the OP mentioned


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Great idea, gets my vote.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

jossytt said:


> so ur saying my upgraded brakes r a safety hazard? or my RS grill or my upgraded exhaust system? what about re-maps? There's nothing wrong with customisation as long as its done to a standard, and not like billy and his m8s in tesco car park :lol:


EXACTLY!! You've hit the nail right on the head there - "There's nothing wrong with customisation as long as its done to a standard". Bingo! This is the fundamental point. Now, on to the next important point which this raises:

How do you suggest we ensure customisation *is* done to a standard?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Spandex said:


> jossytt said:
> 
> 
> > so ur saying my upgraded brakes r a safety hazard? or my RS grill or my upgraded exhaust system? what about re-maps? There's nothing wrong with customisation as long as its done to a standard, and not like billy and his m8s in tesco car park :lol:
> ...


Surely all parts are made to a certain standard in order to be available for sale. The fitting of them is another thing.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

neilc said:


> Surely all parts are made to a certain standard in order to be available for sale. The fitting of them is another thing.


Yes, fitting is one variable. The appropriateness of the part for the given application is another

E.g. is it safe to fit a part designed for a different car, just because it can physically be made to fit? Some BBKs might be fine on a TT, but some might not work well with the standard master cylinder - that doesn't mean that the BBK isn't made to a good standard, just that it's not suitable for the application. There's some debate about the safety of stretched tyres, but no one would claim there was anything sub-standard about the tyre itself, or the installation.


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

Perhaps a different MOT for classic and performance cars


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

A typical example of a crap and potentially dangerous mod, followed golf recently that had dark rear light and indicator lenses, indicators were only just visible in twilight conditions, they would not be visible in daylight.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

It would put a lot of people out of work, but hey, I'm sure they've thought of that... :roll:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

neilc said:


> Surely all parts are made to a certain standard in order to be available for sale.


Yes, where that certain standard of manufacturing quality may range anywhere between "shite" and "high quality" depending on the origin of the part.


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Heres a link to the proposed legislation change -

http://ec.europa.eu/transport/doc/roadw ... %29380.pdf

Wish we could get the fuck out of the nanny state beurocratic EU....


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

If that goes through I will seek a 'happy' pill and swan over to Switzerland.

FFS It's my life, let me live it not suffer it! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## andrey92 (Apr 14, 2012)

I doubt it would ever happen if it does I'm moving countries also!


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Id like think that it will be opposed and not passed but its odds on that it will go through.
It affects all member states and what theyre saying is that any European registered vehicle must comply to travel throughout the member states and cross border.... 
Its a fucking nightmare actually....

How theyre going to implement it initially is a mystery, i mean if youve bought a car second hand, youre buying it 'sold as seen' with what ever mods were attached to it at that time..... therefore are they going to financially cripple the general public by demanding all modified cars are returned to their original standard?

If it was April, id consider this to be a wind up...... :?


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

Surely if this rule was implemented, it'd be for cars registered after x date. So many modified vehicles out there it'd cripple the used car market...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Didn't the several other threads say this was only a proposal and years away from possible implementation if it even gets that far?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

andrey92 said:


> I doubt it would ever happen if it does I'm moving countries also!


I'm not looking to emigrate. It's the place to go for a very self-effacing final barbecue.


----------



## kapows (Oct 1, 2012)

Its deffo in the pipeline. Its not something that just came about and passed to the public. They must be serious about it to soften up the public about it. Watch this space as there will be alot more news on this soon.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

This has been coming for motorbikes longer than for cars.

There's been various protests from bikers about it (40,000 on one of them).

The next time you see a load of bikes doing a protest, please support them (coz they're also defending what's coming for car owners) rather then getting fecked off about it.


----------



## ELVIS (Oct 7, 2012)

Once you ignore the deafening roar of the hysteria and apply a bit of common, one imagines IF this ever became the case then buying and fitting TUV approved parts imported from Eric would be the answer?
One presumes that again IF it becomes EEU law then the same laws that make a modified or aftermarket part legal within the EEU would have to applied across the whole EEU, hence TUV parts being accepted over here.
The subject has not not even got me close to turgid yet as it is still in debate. Personnel opinion can only be drawn from whatever form of media you drew the information from. 
Newspaper I read it in said it was all down to polish gypsies stealing 'our' jobs that started it off.

I love the daily mail.


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

I asked about this on the miniforum due to the classic mini being possibly among most vulnerable to this proposal.... I doubt there are many classic minis on the road without some form of serious modification...

I was told to not post alarmist rubbish, had my arse slapped by a mod and the post was deleted!! Heheheheeee.....

Sniffy sensitive lot arent they! :-D


----------

